# Neighbor can open/close my garage door with their remote



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

You reset the dip switches on both the head unit and the remote and it still is controlled by your neighbor?


----------



## zippityz (Dec 16, 2012)

All I did was reprogram the remote and wall unit per the manufacturer's instructions. I don't know about any dip switches??


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Does your remote operate his door also?

I don't anything about opener specifically but I have some ideas to check.
In your reprogramming did it include a wipe of all existing codes? You should do a master reset or code wipe then reprogram your remote.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I think you need to dig into the instruction manual a little deeper. i think all you did was reset the original code in the remote. You need to change the frequency by changing the dip switches in the drive unit and then reprogram the remotes to match that. This is what your neighbor did, he reset the frequency that his drive unit worked at. Unfortunatly for you it is the same as your current frequency or real close to it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Post the model #. You can also give Wayne Dalton a call at their 800# regarding this issue. Does your neighbor also have the same model# as your opener? Is this a tract development, that the same contractor built the same homes at around the same time?


----------



## zippityz (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank for the help, everyone. The model # is 3222C-Z, and here's a link to the manual: 
http://www.wayne-dalton.com/Files/P...or_Openers/prodrive/325809 Rev5 7-16-2008.pdf

I looked through the manual but only saw that if I hold down the program button for 10 secs the opener will completely reset. I'll try that. 

A common builder did build the homes in our neighborhood. I'm not sure what, if anything, our neighbor has done differently over the past week. I haven't met them yet, but I may go talk to them this weekend.

Our remote does not activate their door. 

What's really odd is last night the door opened without anyone noticeably nearby. The other times it has opened I've been able to look out the window and see that our door is opening/closing in sync with our neighbor's door (they live across the street to the right).

One thing that did happen recently is the remote wireless outdoor entry pad malfunctioned due to rainwater getting in the unit. I took it off and tried to dry it, but it still wouldn't work. I removed it completely today, and I don't know how that might affect this issue (if at all), but we'll see.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would be giving Wayne Dalton a call and have them send a tech out immediately to look into this.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

does it have an antenna wire ? if so, shorten it ( just coil it up some).


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

i say you open your neighbors and swap things with each other. what are neighbors for anyways


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I would try what "Fix'n it" suggests (Post #9) -
As far as the wireless, keypad -
Take the battery out -
put the keypad, unit in a plastic bag filled with uncooked, white rice - buried.
Let it sit for a few days.
It may work -
Done it with cell-phones.
The rice absorbs moisture.

rossfingal


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

I have had something similar to this happen a few times with my keyless remote on the truck out in parking lots. A few times my remote has unlocked other vehicles, I had a chevy S-10 and the remote unlocked a ford ranger truck, I did it a few times to make sure it was actually doing it and it was. 

At high school in Texas I knew of some people who would drive up and down streets clicking a garage door remote until one opened, they would then proceed to drive into garage and take whatever they wanted, ended up in jail for sure but seemed risky to own a remote controlled garage door opener at that time ( 1990)


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hand drive said:


> At high school in Texas I knew of some people who would drive up and down streets clicking a garage door remote until one opened, they would then proceed to drive into garage and take whatever they wanted, ended up in jail for sure but seemed risky to own a remote controlled garage door opener at that time ( 1990)


that is why i shorten my antenna so that it will not operate from the street.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> that is why i shorten my antenna so that it will not operate from the street.



is it still a problem now? seems that technology would have taken care of the issue by now...


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hand drive said:


> is it still a problem now?
> 
> seems that technology would have taken care of the issue by now...


it never was a problem. i just forseen a "potential" problem and "nipped it in the bud". 
i had to be directly in front of my garage for it to work. that was my old place. 
now, i have to be about 1/2 up my 100'ish driveway for it to work. 
no driveby clickers are go to get me. 

they could, but that would make the opener cost go up. and most people would not buy it.


----------

